# Recruitment and Contract lenght



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Ok well I was wondering if anyone knew where the closest airforce base is from the calgary area(or is there one in calgary). Also was wondering if they where going to pay my schooling how long my contract would have to be. Another thing is how long is the Recruitment process. Ok now I know most of this stuff can be found on the search.. but not all of it.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jun 2005)

Closest Air Force Bases to Calgary would be Cold Lake, then Moose Jaw.  Usually 1:1 ratio for schooling (univ) and obligatory service.

See Air Force website @ http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/organization3_e.asp

For obligatory service go to: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/enrollment/index_e.aspx?id=9

The Canadian Forces will subsidize a ROTP applicant to a maximum of five years. Graduates of the ROTP must serve a obligatory period of service.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jun 2005)

408 THS in Edmonton is the closest airforce asset to Calgary.

If you join the AF, you will first be sent to Quebec for upwards of 11 months and then the AF will decide where to send you.  Don't plan on ever  being close to your hometown.  I am from Toronto and haven't lived there (or close to there) since I joined.

If you get into RMC or ROTP you will owe a specified obligatory service - you can use the links provided to determine exactly how much.  If you get accepted into the Pilot trade, you will owe more oblig service on top of what you already owe for school.  Plan on at least 7-9 years after graduating Looniversity.

Recruiting is an issue that has been a bane in the proverbial side of the CF.  Depending on your medical, security questionnaire and other pertinent factors, it may take upwards of one year.  If you are planning on entering the CF after highschool, start the process the summer before heading back to school - just to get your name in the system.


----------



## Warvstar (23 Jun 2005)

Ok well I guess I better go with something like the infantry under reserve to make sure I can handle the lifestyle before I commit so much time. Thanks for the awnsers.


----------

